# The Dubs 14/36 Project



## Doubles (Jan 19, 2012)

Here goes nothin'... bought this hunk for $100. The guy I bought it from had restoration intentions for a duck boat, as you can see he made it through sanding one exterior wall. My plan for now is front/rear carpeted wood decks, foot controlled trolling motor, live wells, tackle storage, on board charger, nav and interior lighting (for night catfishing), pedestal seats, and a partridge in a pear tree. Your basic bass boat that can be put into most any small lake with minimal effort.

Major issues right now are:
Slight leak from the transom area where the bottom meets the back. There was a failed JB Weld attempt that requires some love. The plug hole is misformed a bit, should be a simple fix. The plan is to find someone local to touch it up and potentially the rest of the boat as well depending on cost I'll see how much body work I can get them to do.

No trailer -- I loaded her up in the back of my Honda Pilot, obviously not a viable long term solution. I plan on primarily using the boat on my neighborhood (backyard) lake, but I definitely want the option of some small lake bass prowlin'. Probably going to be the most expensive part of this venture and it needs to be done soon so that I can truck it around to metal shops, etc.

Concerns:
As with everyone on one of these projects -- stability and maintaining front/rear balance.
Title -- there is no serial # plate. I'm not even sure what the make model is... so immediate bonus points for anyone who can nail that one. I spoke with Arkansas Licensing yesterday and she told me that I wouldn't have issues titling a pre-1969 home made boat... so I guess it's a 1967 homemade 14/52 flat.

What's the best way to set it up for rod storage? I was thinking of walling the side, cutting a hole in the center seat, and having a hole in the decking to put the rod tips through with rod holders on the wall, thoughts? Is there a better way to do it?

Still not sure on what product to use for paint, I like the idea of using concrete paint and sealer. Still exploring options, I think I'm going to go with gray for paint/carpet. I want to keep it all the same type/color and would like to stay away from a Rhino-Liner type product.

Right now I don't have plans for an outboard but I do plan on building to suit that option in the future.

I'm between jobs right now so I have some time for an all out blitz over the next 2 weeks until I start again. Last night I got most of the paint off of the remainder of the exterior. I am hoping that it'll warm up enough to get the stripping complete today with a pressure washer.

I thought I read somewhere that someone had used oven cleaner to remove paint... well I must have done something wrong because that didn't work for me. What did work well was gel paint stripper, 20 minutes soak, followed by scraping. I think I will be able to apply the stripper and then remove it with the pressure washer which will make it much much cleaner. I hope to explore that technique this afternoon.

More to follow,
Doubles


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 19, 2012)

not bad for $100


----------



## Doubles (Jan 19, 2012)

True... unfortunately it looks like I will not be so fortunate on the trailer. Calling around it looks like we are hovering in the $1500 area for her throne.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 19, 2012)

Doubles said:


> True... unfortunately it looks like I will not be so fortunate on the trailer. Calling around it looks like we are hovering in the $1500 area for her throne.



Keep looking you should be able to find good used trailer for much less then 1500.

Great find on the the boat =D>


----------



## meltonhill (Jan 19, 2012)

where are you located?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 19, 2012)

meltonhill said:


> where are you located?




Broward County Florida 

I got my trailer for 200 (Craigslist) and put about 300 into it plus labor (lots of labor)


----------



## Doubles (Jan 20, 2012)

We are in the Little Rock area. My beautiful wife found one on Ebay; 3 hours away -- current bid under $200.

Stipper and power washer is definitely better than scraping. The exterior is 98% paint removal complete; I ran out of wire brush right at the end.

I hope to be painting next week, I will have to drop it off to a metal shop early next week to pull that off.

Progress for sure,
Doubles


----------



## Doubles (Jan 21, 2012)

Final answer was $188 on the untitled trailer, so I get to go through the rig-a-ma-roll on that one as well. I wasn't expecting the administrative side of this to be more painful than the build. I finished up stripping the exterior yesterday and prying all of the JB weld off, plan on attacking the interior today. I'll get some pics up once complete. Spent the majority of yesterday figuring out how to title and register an untitled trailer and on the boat plans below. Open to suggestions on those if anyone sees anything. I like the way it came together in the plans -- I'll have the center seat moved up when I get the cracks fixed. Called around for paint yesterday, we'll be looking at $500 to do it with marine primer and paint. Not sure yet if I want to go that route or with the oil primer and garage epoxy. Don't need to make that decision right now.

Doubles


----------



## Doubles (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm definitely learning... the beam width is taken on the bottom which makes this a 1436 significantly different than a 1452. I've been doing some calculations on weight: wanting the boat to displace 6" (16.5 cubic feet) I'm looking at about a total weight of just over 1000 lbs. I think those numbers are conservative and obviously 6" displacement is conservative. Out of that 1000 lbs - 400 (for two old out of shape fishermen) - 150 for initial boat weight = 450lbs conservatively. I'm thinking 2 pieces of 1/2" ply at about 100lbs and 10/8ft 2x4s at about 20 lbs. I think that's right where I need to be for total weight... livewell, compartments, trolling motor, seats, etc. I think I'll do a test run with anticipated building materials to back up the math prior to construction.

I had already purchased treated 2x4s when I read Jonboat Jerry's advise on not using treated lumber. My gratitude to Tinboats and Jonboat Jerry for saving my build out of the gates. Something tells me it won't be the last time.

Here are some pictures from the deconstruction:




On the second picture you can see completed exterior and the color difference on the interior front paint where the stripper was applied just prior to pressure washing it off. The third picture is stripping complete. You can also see some of the transom cracks; although I don't have plans for an outboard right now I still plan on having the cracks repaired, replace the wood, and then place custom metal support along the back, over the top, and on the inside down to the support brace.

I've spent about 4 hours on the wire wheel working on the interior; definitely more difficult that the exterior. My back and neck have driven me to strap it to the rafters so that I can work in almost comfortable positions.

We pick up the trailer tomorrow, I'm going to work on licensing, registration and tags on Tuesday. Hopefully I'll be far enough along (interior and transom wood complete) that I can bring it into the welder for a look-see.

Thanks friends,
Doubles


----------



## Doubles (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it alright to use treated lumber on the bunks of the trailer, painted and then wrapped in carpet? Should I just go with untreated? Is the carpet enough insulation or will the treatment seap through the paint and carpet to make we forevermore regret doing it?


----------



## JMichael (Jan 24, 2012)

Doubles said:


> - 400 (for two old out of shape fishermen)
> Doubles


Evidently your fishermen aren't as old as ours, or as out of shape as ours.  Of course my standard reply when anyone suggest that I need to get in shape - "Round is a shape". 



Doubles said:


> Is it alright to use treated lumber on the bunks of the trailer, painted and then wrapped in carpet? Should I just go with untreated? Is the carpet enough insulation or will the treatment seap through the paint and carpet to make we forevermore regret doing it?



I'm glad you asked that question, I've been wondering the same thing myself. I've been thinking about using cypress 2x4's if I can't use treated, but they are a little harder to come by than treated pine. 

Looking forward to watching your build.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 24, 2012)

It probably will leach through the carpet eventually. Use untreated with carpet, and you should be fine. The untreated bunks will last years, and the carpet will wear out before they will most likely. So when you need to re carpet, just plan on getting another 2x4 as well. The wood is usually the cheapest part of bunks.


----------



## Doubles (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks ShadowWalker, I figured that was the answer; sometimes you just need to hear it. We picked up the trailer yesterday, the chariot looks pretty good but needs TLC as well.

The welder came and looked at her today. He was impressed with my work so I guess I'm on the right track. Should be around $200 for everything I want done... repair 2 hull cracks, straighten out the front, patch drill holes, move middle seat, repair transom and fabricate new transom plate. He said he would so some trailer work as well. He's going to do the work over the weekend.

Since I finished up the interior cleanup work today, I will turn to on the trailer for the rest of the week. Bunks need to be reworked and shifted which is going to require some braces being moved around. Light wiring needs to be rerouted so it doesn't look like a kindergardener put it together. All of the mechanical parts need love, the trailer is in worse shape than the boat was... at least for my level of maintenance.

I'll post some pictures when I get a chance. Thank you for the advice and support.
Doubles


----------



## Fishgeek (Jan 25, 2012)

ShadowWalker said:


> It probably will leach through the carpet eventually. Use untreated with carpet, and you should be fine. The untreated bunks will last years, and the carpet will wear out before they will most likely. So when you need to re carpet, just plan on getting another 2x4 as well. The wood is usually the cheapest part of bunks.



I agree with ShadowWalker. Use untreated with carpet. That's what I did. I figured it would take a long time for my untreated bunks to rot for as little as they are in the water. I stow my boat & trailer inside too so even less exposure to the damp. If I remember (its been a couple years now) correctly, I think I gave my bunks a quick coat of exterior primer and latex before carpeting to give them a little bit of protection.


----------



## Doubles (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's some pics from this morning.




I've removed the center seat and fit it to it's new position 15 inches forward; cut a hole through the back of it so it can welded prior to paint and cut reinforcement tubing to replenish the support structure from my paint hole. Started working on the trailer -- removed the lights, bunks, rollers, fender, cut and layed the first coat on the new bunks. I'd like to have the trailer complete by Friday, needs to me mobile by then fort the welderthis weekend and if it's not complete it'll mean double time on assembly and disassembly. Obviously from the pictures on reassembly there are some adjustments required, I plan on extending the center bunks and moving the outside bunks tighter. Ordered primer, paint (red) and the livewell today. Seems like it's slowly coming together.

Doubles


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 26, 2012)

Coming along nicely - The boat cleaned up great.


----------



## Doubles (Jan 29, 2012)

Brought her into the welder today, the trailer is almost ready for paint and obviously the boat is ready. Mass influx of parts this week so that the assembly can start once the paint is laid.


Welder is repairing the hull cracks, filling the rivet holes, moving the seat, touching up the front to get it as straight as possible, and fabricating a new transom support for the boat; on the trailer he's fabricating forward supports for the bunks (since I extended them), new angle iron supports for the guide bunks, strap hooks side and rear, new fender to replace the missing one on the right, straighten the bumper, new front bunk support to replace the ineffective front roller, and shorten the tongue. I think all of us would agree that its a tad long right now.

Should be ready for pickup tomorrow, hopefully we'll be laying paint on the boat and trailer this week.
Doubles


----------



## screwballl (Jan 31, 2012)

Too bad we weren't a bit closer or I would swap you trailers. I have a 1436 flat bottom on a trailer made for 10-12 ft boats. Someday in the future I plan to add 2-3 feet to the tongue. I know come tax refund time mine is getting new leaf springs and bearings+seals.


----------



## Doubles (Feb 7, 2012)

So, things continue to progress. The boat and trailer are back from the welder and he did some pretty nice work. I've completely dismantled the trailer... not a single bolt to be seen. I sure hope I remember how to put that tilt trailer back together, won't be very funny if it doesn't go together at least as easy (which it wasn't considering the rusted bolts) as it came apart. Plan is to wrap up the trailer 100% over the next few weeks and then get cranking on boat paint and construction. I'm getting anxious with shelves of parts and no where to put them... all in due time. I definitely need to maintain the slow and steady/do it the right way the first time mantra. I'll sling some more pictures as things start coming back together... hopefully next week.

DD


----------



## Doubles (Mar 25, 2012)

Trailer is almost complete, I just need to wire the lights. I managed to remember how it went back together, and it came together fairly well. On to the boat now, I dropped her in the water this evening and discovered a small leak that the welder must have missed. So back to the welder she goes.


----------



## flydown (Mar 26, 2012)

That trailer turned out nice. I hope that I can get mine looking that good when I get around to working on it.


----------



## Doubles (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment Flydown... right down the road in Beebe. Where do you do your fishing?


----------



## flydown (Mar 27, 2012)

Doubles said:


> Thanks for the compliment Flydown... right down the road in Beebe. Where do you do your fishing?



Lakes Barnett and Conway mostly. Sometimes I go to Des Arc to fish the lake there or the bayou. I am wanting to try for some walleye and catfish on Greers Ferry.


----------



## Lowry107 (Mar 28, 2012)

Doubles,

Looks like your $100 boat is coming together. I know your frustrations with the trailer. I just bought one for $300 from a dealer (used), and spent another $200 probably in wood, carpet, jack, winch, lights and wiring. But either way you look at it, it beats the cost of a new one. and you got to enjoy putting it together.

Lowry


----------



## Dockside85 (Mar 28, 2012)

What kind of attachment to you have on your John Deere to pull your trailer around? I have a Deere riding mower and I was thinking of how I could move my trailer around with it, but the hole right there behind the transmission won't fit a hitch.


----------



## Doubles (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine fit a standard 2" ball... bought the cheapest 2" ball that WalMart had with the smallest diameter shaft.

DD


----------



## Dockside85 (Mar 28, 2012)

Doubles said:


> Mine fit a standard 2" ball... bought the cheapest 2" ball that WalMart had with the smallest diameter shaft.
> 
> DD



Gotcha, I will have to make a trip over to Walmart tomorrow and see if they have a hitch diameter to fit my tractor. The hole on there looks pretty small but I'll see what they have. Thanks!


----------



## Doubles (Apr 22, 2012)

Ready for paint; primer and paint prep complete. Should lay paint on Friday.


----------



## Doubles (May 2, 2012)

Paint complete, it's definitely red. Here's to friends with paint booths and guns, made it a ton easier. 

Definitely time to move onto some construction.

Doubles


----------



## Gators5220 (May 3, 2012)

Man it's hard to believe that trailer and boat are the same trailer and boat in the old pictures! They really cleaned up nice! Great job! =D>


----------



## Doubles (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Gator, that's quite a compliment. It is nice to be on the construction side of the build, hopefully it'll see some water this summer.

Hotty Toddy,
Doubles


----------



## Doubles (Jun 15, 2012)

Figured it was time for an update; progress continues. This is what has occurred in the last month and a half.


----------



## Gear Dog (Jun 15, 2012)

looking good, at first I thought it was going to be too much red. Now with the decking in place I like it.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 15, 2012)

Coming along nicely =D>


----------



## Doubles (Jun 15, 2012)

Gear Dog said:


> looking good, at first I thought it was going to be too much red. Now with the decking in place I like it.


You aren't the only one... I feel the same.

Doubles


----------



## Doubles (Jul 2, 2012)

Wrapped up the framing this past week...

I think I'll cut the rest of the decking (bottom & back) and then do a test float hopefully this week.

Semper Fi,
Doubles


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 2, 2012)

wow! REALLY LOOKING GOOD! where did you find/get the tackle storage and tank for the livewell? i have been trying to do the same thing with my build but love your setup better than what i had in mind!

feel free to check out my build and tell me what you think!


----------



## Doubles (Jul 3, 2012)

Surf,

I got them both off of E-Bay after extensive searching -- do a search for Plano 974 for the tackle boxes; the livewell tank came from the greatlakesskipper. I have been watching your build, I dig it.

Semper Fi,
Doubles


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks for the info! that storage idea is awesome and i found several on Ebay! keep up the awesome work on your boat!


----------



## Doubles (Jul 18, 2012)

SHE FLOATS!!! What a relief; good stability at that seat height for calm waters. Zero complaints with the test run. Time to start cutting carpet and hatches. Here's the recent progress:

Doubles


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 18, 2012)

cant wait to see her carpeted! love it so far... thanks for the tips on the tackle storage!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks Good! Im from Conway. Its been hottttt!


----------



## panFried (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice job Doubles! I really like the folding chair fishing seats.


----------



## Doubles (Jul 22, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Looks Good! Im from Conway. Its been hottttt!



Way too hot, since I work on the boat in the day and earn a paycheck at night my progress has been a bit stiffled. Maybe i should quit being such a wuss, suck it up and get some work done.

Doubles


----------



## jay72 (Jul 22, 2012)

your boat is looking great, I like the tackle trays live tank, keep up the good work...


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 23, 2012)

Doubles said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> > Looks Good! Im from Conway. Its been hottttt!
> ...


haha


----------



## walleyejustin (Jul 23, 2012)

very nice! I like the livewell placement and thanks for the heads up on the plano storage. I think i may have to use a few of those on my boat.


----------



## Doubles (Sep 23, 2012)

In keeping with my recent tradition and summer pace... here is my every 2 month post. Progress continues, I'd like to pick up the pace and get it done in the near future; possible catch a fishing day before it gets too cold. Thus far the plan has come together very well, no complaints or regrets. Hope to be laying carpet next weekend.

Maybe if I spent more time on the boat and less time catching catfish on bass lures I'd be closer to complete.


----------



## Doubles (Oct 15, 2012)

Current progress... coming together as planned so far.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks great :beer:


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking great. Quite a difference from what you started with. Good work!


----------



## JMichael (Oct 15, 2012)

Boat is looking good, and judging by the background of the catfish pic, you've had more rain in Cabot than we've had in my part of the state.


----------



## Doubles (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the complements, friends. Yes, we have had quite a bit of rain in the last month, it has been nice.

DD


----------



## Doubles (Nov 3, 2012)

Couldn't wait any longer, I had to take her out on her maiden voyage despite her carpetless hatches.


----------



## meonline06 (Nov 3, 2012)

Your boat is looking great! Where did you get your switch panel?


----------



## Doubles (Nov 3, 2012)

Possum Marine -- highly recommend them, very competitive prices.


----------



## Swampthing(True) (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks nice. I have to ask though how is the weight with all the 2x4's and stuff ? I am about to start putting allot more upgrades into my boat just dont want toweigh it down to much.


----------



## Doubles (Nov 5, 2012)

Swamp,

I used 2x3s for frame support (I think 2x4s are overkill, some would argue that 2x3s are overkill); 3/4 ply for decking; and 1/4 ply for walls. You can see from the pictures that it still isn't drafting too much water. I was impressed with the stability, rocking the boat back and forth (knock on wood) it would be extremely difficult to swamp it. If in doubt, I suggest doing the math:

The bouyancy provided is equal to the weight of the water displaced, I conservatively used 60lbs/sqft (quick internet search says 62.4) of displaced water in my calculations. So then it comes down to how much do you want your boat to draft and how many cubic feet are displaced at that level of draft. To simplify it figure out the square footage of the bottom of your boat (that portion that will be under the water); lets say you come up with 36 feet (12x3); if I am willing to draft 6 inches then I need two square feet to draft one cubic foot; to only draft 4 inches I would need 3 square feet for each cubic foot, etc. Now that everyone knows how much of a nerd that I am... three arguments for going full nerd; 1. Work smarter not harder; the alternative is that an aversion to math requires putting all of your building materials or equivilent weight and doing a test float to predetermine the outcome 2. I didn't want to be surprised about the flotation/draft/stability the first day that I took her out 3. All those years of sitting painfully through math classes have got to be worth something.

By the way, nice spoonbill...

Hope that helps,
DD


----------



## panFried (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey DD, haven't heard from you in a while. Did you ever finish your tin?


----------



## Doubles (Jul 11, 2013)

Mostly, and it is awesome. I have some winter work to do on it to wrap it up: plumb the livewell, hinges, etc. But she has been fishing a ton.

I put in a boat launch on the water so that I don't have the trailer sitting at the waters edge all the time. Pretty simple, just two bunks and a winch.




DD


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jul 11, 2013)

Very clever idea for a boat ramp, your boat turned out nice too!
Where are the fish pictures? Jerry


----------



## panFried (Jul 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321978#p321978 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » Today, 12:40[/url]"]Very clever idea for a boat ramp, your boat turned out nice too!
> Where are the fish pictures? Jerry


I second what Jerry said. Love the boat ramp!


----------



## Doubles (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Jerry, here are a few.


----------

